# 요즘 3단 고음이니 7단 고음이니 이야기들이 많은데



## mollisha

Hello,

Could someone help me understand this sentence: "요즘 3단 고음이니 7단 고음이니 이야기들이 많은데"

The context is a voice teacher is talking to their students about singing high pitches.
The English translation I have makes no sense:  "These days they go on about three high-pitches, seven high-pitches"

Do they mean, people make it a big deal if you sing three high pitches in a row?
Or maybe they mean reaching the third and seventh octave with your voice? I think that's it - for males to reach the third octave (above middle C), and females to reach the seventh octave (only like Mariah Carey can reach the seventh octave).

I happen to have quite a bit of musical knowledge so it helps


----------



## Yong Jo

'number+단' in this context means 'number of stages'. So, 3단 고음 may be translated into "three successive high pitches". The lowest or highest pitch may vary.


----------



## mink-shin

IU, who is a Korean singer, did '3단고음', singing her song called _Good Day_.

The melody was "E5, F5, F#5".

As far as I'm concerned, C3 is middle C.


----------



## vientito

I don't usually see two successive clauses ending in 이니 like that.  What role does it play in there?


----------



## Yong Jo

이니 is a connective postposition to link two or more equal or similar elements.


----------



## vientito

If it is only for the purpose of listing, is it not the same as using 이고 instead??


----------



## Yong Jo

Both of 이니 and 이고 came from the verb 이다. They are connective postpositions to link the two elements with the same properties for listing.
However they have some difference. 이니 is always used with the verb '(말)한다' while 이고 with various verbs as 먹다, 지내다, and etc but not with '(말)한다'.
That is why the above sentence includes 이니 instead of 이고.


----------



## vientito

In fact i am not seeing 한다  at all after the second 이니  for that example and i assume like most has been quietly dropped out for brevity


----------



## Yong Jo

vientito said:


> In fact i am not seeing 한다  at all after the second 이니  for that example and i assume like most has been quietly dropped out for brevity


이야기들이 많은데 can be interchanged with "(말)하는 데".


----------



## vientito

Oh i got it so it is pretty much restricted to usage when someone orally reports a list of things


----------

